# Wattle genetics ?



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So does anyone know if wattles are a dominate trait or can unwattled parents throw wattled kids? I do realize that sometimes wattles are cut off and therefor parent may not show them but genetically has them. 

?? More info???


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Wattles are dominate so two unwattled animals cannot throw wattles.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

No two unwattled goats can not throw wattled kids. I wish they could though, I    wattles! :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep...at least one parent must have them in order to throw them....just like blue eyes or polled genetics. :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

RunAround said:


> Wattles are dominate so two unwattled animals cannot throw wattles.


That is what I thought. I had someone telling me that a doe she had for sale could throw them since the does dad had them. I declined the sale and explained that I understood it to be a dominate trait. I just wanted to be sure. Thanks!!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I bred a wattled buck to an unwattled female. 2 came out wattled, 1 unwattled. So you can get some without wattles.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

One parent has to be wattled for the kids to get them...the same as the other posts said as far as polled or Blue eyes...my one doe that was here, Bailey...was wattled...my bucks aren't, her dam was and each of the 2 kids she had were wattled.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So far I have 3 wattled goats each was a FF this year 1 with me and the other 2 with the person I bought them from. Each had a single and none were wattled. Maybe they were saving them for next year when I plan to retain kids.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

There ya go!! I foresee Freedom Star Farm having a bounty of Wattled Doelings to choose from next year!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That would be great!! I am adding one hopefully 2 more wattled does to help increase the odds. :wink:


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Nothing to add except that I love the wattles.  
I have 2 does with them and hope to get a decent buck prospect one day that also has them.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Red Mare said:


> Nothing to add except that I love the wattles.
> I have 2 does with them and hope to get a decent buck prospect one day that also has them.


Both very pretty girls! :thumb:


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

So I realize this is an old post, but I wanted to bump it up as I just asked the same question on my nubians and wattles thread. was doing a search for wattles as I have a Nubian baby with a wattle on her face. Neither parent has wattles! Nor grandparents that ive seen! I chatted with her sires breeder,who's been in Nubians for quite sometimes, and she says they are rare on nubies but crop up sometimes. This obviously doesn't fit the "a parent has to be wattled" rule. I also found an article that mentions a Nubian herd that has prevalent wattles. They say it doesn't seem to matter if the parents are wattled or not. Any animal from that line can throw wattled kids. Just some thoughts  it looks like it's possible that wattles aren't just determined by simple genetics.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

RedGate that is interesting. In all my babies I have only gotten wattles from breedings where at least one parent has wattles but things happen. 
Blue eyes also are only suposed to be from a parent that has them but I have heard people say they got blue eyed goat kids from 2 brown eyed parents.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

RedGate, can you please post a link to that article about the Nubians with wattles? I would really like to read that.


----------

